# Plans for the day!



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2012)

Right just a little suggestion here for those who are struggling a little (like me). 

Why don't we start again by saying what we plan to eat for today (or tomorrow) and doing our best to stick to it?

So here is my plan:

Breakfast:
multigrain hoops (already had them)
Snack:  Amonds
Lunch: Miso soup and Feta cheese salad
Snack: Apple
_Exercise: 1.5 hr tennis_
Snack: Almonds
_Exercise: 45 mins spin_
Dinner: Tuna Steak with green beas, sweetcorn and maybe a two new potatoes
Snack: Multigrain cracker x 2 + 1 laughing cow.

Also: I promise myself I will drink lots of lemon and water AND take all my meds.

There I have said it so I have to do it!

Does this help anyone else?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 20, 2012)

Im fine with the meals I eat................but it the nibbling bits that i seem to need on evening not through hunger more through habit. 

Nibbles are better than they use to be as they are low in calories........Quavers, Wootsits and 99 cals bar of chocolate but not good if I eat more than one packet.

Have any of you managed to break the habit?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

I thought this would be better in its own thread so it doesn't get lost in the total weight loss thread


----------

